# Sled Pics



## DuramaxPlow (Jan 3, 2009)

Not really snow removal equipment, but it is equipment for the snow. I just picked up this 
2003.5 Rev 800 Blair Morgan Edition, with 1100 miles on it. Lets see what you guys got.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

That sled may be worth money someday now that Blair is down and out


----------



## DuramaxPlow (Jan 3, 2009)

NBI Lawn;751541 said:


> That sled may be worth money someday now that Blair is down and out


I did not even think of that.


----------



## K1500 4x4 (Mar 3, 2008)

where in MA are you ? i think i saw you driving down 109 in medway the other day.


----------



## sledrider2005 (Nov 8, 2008)

my 2004 800 ho renegade and my 1971 olympique 399 just got that one running


----------



## DuramaxPlow (Jan 3, 2009)

K1500 4x4;751548 said:


> where in MA are you ? i think i saw you driving down 109 in medway the other day.


That was me, im from Hudson.


----------



## HVAC Guy (Feb 13, 2009)

DuramaxPlow;751538 said:


> Not really snow removal equipment, but it is equipment for the snow. I just picked up this
> 2003.5 Rev 800 Blair Morgan Edition, with 1100 miles on it. Lets see what you guys got.


NICE TRUCK BTW!!

2007 Yahmaha Apex Gt's


----------



## BDEMOTT (Oct 10, 2005)

07 440/700 racer


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

here's my ride...2002 Arctic Cat ZR 800 w/ and MBRP can


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*My Hot Rod*

My 1968 Bolens Diablo Rouge.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I no longer own this sled but here is my old sled. 1994 arctic cat zr 580.


----------



## pwrstroke6john (Nov 30, 2007)

No pictures yet, but hopeully by monday I will have a 2002 Arctic Cat ZR 800EFI. If I get it I take pictures.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

pwrstroke6john;751761 said:


> No pictures yet, but hopeully by monday I will have a 2002 Arctic Cat ZR 800EFI. If I get it I take pictures.


my friend has one but it is an ss. and i love it. I am gonna get another sled in the summer when I can get a smoking deal on one.


----------



## homerpete (Nov 9, 2008)

Mine is the 4th one from the left 2000 Polaris xc sp 600 and a few others


----------



## Snowplow71 (Feb 12, 2008)

09 Ski-Doo MXZ TNT 500 S.S. 300 miles on her!!


----------



## DuramaxPlow (Jan 3, 2009)

Nice Sleds guys, Keep them comming. Cant wait to really test her out, the northeast snow conditions got destroyed in the last week of warm weather.


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

pwrstroke6john;751761 said:


> No pictures yet, but hopeully by monday I will have a 2002 Arctic Cat ZR 800EFI. If I get it I take pictures.


you'll love the zr 800, fast and reliable...not fast enough to beat an f7...but fast none the less...i had a 04 skidoo 800 blair morgan with motor mods and a long track in the 1/4 mile till the last 100 feet...the zr surprised me....cruising across the lake at 107mph.....nothing i'd rather go that fast on then a sled. My buddy has an 09 AC F1000, i work on it for him...I just put a y-pipe and d&d racing pipes on it....pushing close to 185hp....i'll post a pic of it....nice pics guys


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

05 440/800 race chassis 









04 renegade x 800 with some custom cosmetics.


















wrenching on renegade and polishing the aluminum like crazy to make er shine


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

some drift hitting pics with the race chassis



















ive ridden ski doo my whole life but im looking real hard at the new yammi nytro 4 strokers :bluebounc


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*You haven't lived till...*

You've spent time in the Rockies,It will spoil you....10'+ Base of pure powder, The trails back east just will never seem the same...I am standing up in the last photo.


----------



## Dubliner (Aug 20, 2008)

Where in the Rockies is that, Montana? I am supposed to go out in a couple of weeks. I have two Polaris XC XP's a 700 and a 800.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Colorado*



Dubliner;752043 said:


> Where in the Rockies is that, Montana? I am supposed to go out in a couple of weeks. I have two Polaris XC XP's a 700 and a 800.


 I would think anywhere out west would be a blast..
I did most of my riding out in the Winter Park/Grand Lake areas.
Rabbit Ears pass was a favorite of ours,12,000' above sea level, we would ride all day and never cross another snowmobile trail,breaking trail all the time.We rode areas around Grand Lake called Chicken,Super Chicken,Tower hill, Gravel etc all had lots of powder and cornices to jump and free fall from.Mind you allot of avalanche areas are the best riding.Most of the guys have beacons and probes(Just in case)..... 
My first year I had my 91Skidoo Mx and that was allot of work riding that in deep snow(Track approach angle was too steep).Most of the guys out there had Mountain Cats of some sort.The next year I brought out my new 94 583 Summit,was much better but needed more power.In 96 I had Bill Bickford warm over a new 670 Summit(Mach1 Rave, intake,shave the head, roller clutches,aftermarket can etc)That was better, Back east here it would lift the skis threw 90mph.lol I would still ride full throttle out west most of the time.
The sled of choice from what I hear now is the Polaris RMK with the long track(They are like snocats now),my cousin is riding an older 800 with nitrous,he high marks more often than not.Allot of that comes down to how crazy you are...We have dropped off cornices and chutes and been doing over 50mph at the bottom without hitting the throttle.The kind of drop where if you hit your brakes you are screwed you just need to ride it out....
The one bad thing was after riding out there I lost interest in riding out east.I even bought a 97 Mach Z 800,reworked it and ended up selling it,riding the trails just wasnt the same anymore.


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

03' f7efi sno pro 153 woody's studs,speedwerx intake, titanium clutch kit, silencer, c&a skis.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

id love to ride outwest someday but i still think i like the east coast variety we have minus the large mountains. we have some dunes (tiny compared to mountains) that drift real nice that are fun and have some good fields that never see any traffic that we ditch bang in ... just have to get creative with where you go and just find jumps and drifts and such...


----------



## Dubliner (Aug 20, 2008)

We are going to fly out and rent sleds there, They have 1500 miles of groomed and ungroomed trails and the rentals are RMK's


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*You'll have a blast!*



Dubliner;752688 said:


> We are going to fly out and rent sleds there, They have 1500 miles of groomed and ungroomed trails and the rentals are RMK's


 Should be an absolute blast....Be careful not to get to spoiled by the riding out there as I was.Each time I went I rode less and less back east.
My last good trip east was a three day 430 mile loop up into Canada ,up across Moosehead lake over the boarder back down threw Rangely. Just put our backpacks on and went...The Canadian trail system was amazing.They put allot of $$ back into it from what we rode.
Anyways have a great trip.I still would love to ride Yellowstone, if they allow it by the time we get out there.


----------



## Squires (Jan 9, 2009)

here is mine, 06 mxz 800, its technically an adrenaline as i didn't sprinf order, but it has all the X-package additions on it now (springs, shocks done to 440 spec etc. etc)
All clean and ready for summer storage









bit of hang time








fresh powder








And the other toy first time to the cabin


----------



## vmderrick (Jan 21, 2009)

Don't have any pictures of it but i picked up i 19?? chrysler snow runnner. This thing is bizarre. I just got it running and put a new track on it and coated the tank and rebuilt the carb. Have you guys ever heard of these or do you have any info on them


----------



## Red_Rattler (Feb 28, 2001)

From when we had snow last year...










This year when I turned it into my "Poor Man Rev" I took 2 good seats and turned them into one... Also added a 3 inch handle bar riser... Pics were taken b4 it was finished now it has the trim piece on the tail section to finish it off...

Before:










After:

IMG]http://i273.photobucket.com/albums/jj210/red_rattler/129.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## pwrstroke6john (Nov 30, 2007)

I like it, you did alot nicer work then polaris did around 03-04 on there sno pro's


----------



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

Here are mine, 97 ZRT 600, & 00 ZR 500


----------



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

and another of my son before our ride a few weeks ago


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Those are some really nice sleds and look to be alot of fun. Heard alot of stories about people getting hurt though. Oh well, its all fun and games til someone gets hurt, then its [email protected]#$%^ hilarious


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

KL&M Snow Div.;753542 said:


> Those are some really nice sleds and look to be alot of fun. Heard alot of stories about people getting hurt though. Oh well, its all fun and games til someone gets hurt, then its [email protected]#$%^ hilarious


Ya i hear ya on that one. I hit a jump a couple weeks ago. Got real twisted in the air had to ditch it mid-air. Thank god i had enough knowledge to push off and level the sled out so it landed flat and coasted to a stop. But, man i didn't care if i got cracked up, I didn't want to wrecked the sled...hoods and windshields aren't cheap.


----------



## xc23 (Jan 29, 2007)

2004 Pro X 2 600


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

I used to do a lot of sleding but now the winters aren't as long as they used to be. I can't really justify having a newer sled around anymore being busier now an what not.

Here's my ridetymusic


----------



## John Mac (Feb 5, 2005)

> and another of my son before our ride a few weeks ago


Can he see out of that helmet? Thats a good photo !

XC23, is that 4th lake?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

xc23;755930 said:


> 2004 Pro X 2 600


Nice sled.

How do you like it?


----------



## John Mac (Feb 5, 2005)

View attachment 53947


I own one of these 2004 ZR900 EFI Snow pro, this is not an actual photo but one that I had on my computer. I have over 5000 miles on it.


----------



## jryden145 (Sep 29, 2006)

Here is one of my sleds.


----------



## cocco78 (Dec 12, 2003)

From just a couple weeks ago, in the back is my gf's 95 ski-doo 500cc fan cooled, and in the foreground is my 99 polaris indy trail, 488cc fan cooled. We mostly trail ride but enjoy exploring area's off the main trail. My next sled is going to be a 4 stroke though.



















And lake of the clouds at Porcupine mountains in the UP of MI


----------



## xc23 (Jan 29, 2007)

John Mac you guessed it forth lake inlet. The blue 01 XC 600 is mine also that pic was taken at Hollywood hills over look both on 02/14/09. The girlfriend is riding the XC 600 that's how I got out on valentines day LOL. Mark 13 its an awsome sled when you beat the hell out of it due to the shocks. That ride I turned them down to the lowest setting but it is still rough when you go slow.It is quick for a 600 . I have it jetted ,144 studs, clutched & have V Force reeds in it.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Cocco, nice pics. I actually thought they were on brockway mtn. in Copper Harbor before I read closer. Either way, that is some of the most beatiful country around IMO.


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;751672 said:


> I no longer own this sled but here is my old sled. 1994 arctic cat zr 580.


can't you read the sign? haha jk


----------



## sledneck24x (Feb 25, 2009)

Just bought a 2008 yamaha FX nytro RTX 4-stroke only 470 miles on her. sweet sled very smooth


----------



## go plow (Dec 14, 2004)

my 02 cat with mods 700 miles on her


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

go plow;760734 said:


> my 02 cat with mods 700 miles on her


Damn and I thought my ZR8 was clean....Nice Sled!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

jryden145;756388 said:


> Here is one of my sleds.


What does she run in 1000'?


----------



## go plow (Dec 14, 2004)

SnowPro93;760837 said:


> Damn and I thought my ZR8 was clean....Nice Sled!


thanks, i try to keep the toys looking as new as possible...


----------



## CountryLC (Dec 6, 2008)

2006 Arctic Cat Crossfire 700 MINT condition 1600 miles up forsale if anyone is interested, cant seem to get pictures on here ill keep trying.


----------



## jryden145 (Sep 29, 2006)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;760844 said:


> What does she run in 1000'?


Its an ice oval sled, so not sure what runs in 1000, but on a straights it will go between 95 and 100 in about 750. Its only a 440.

J


----------



## CountryLCRob (Mar 2, 2009)

CountryLC;763958 said:


> 2006 Arctic Cat Crossfire 700 MINT condition 1600 miles up forsale if anyone is interested, cant seem to get pictures on here ill keep trying.


You have to up your post count there jr then you will be able to post pics. Or you can upload them thru a site like image shack. But I'm a nice guy so I'll post a pic of your old f7 for you.



Me on my fathers sled a few years ago. His is an 05 Rev 800 but I have an 04 Rev 600sdi.


Actually here is one of both of us. Your new Crossfire is first (if anyone is interested in buying one this thing is mint), my 600 next and the rest of the men.


----------



## CountryLC (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks Robby, you are the man!


----------



## DuramaxPlow (Jan 3, 2009)

I went to maine last weekend Long lake area, 4ft of packed powder in some spots Trails were good. They got 14 inches yestorday so i bet the conditions are Mint right now.


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

*my sled*

2001 Ski doo MXZ 800x slp exhaust, v-force 3 reeds, 02 ski doo skis, comet clutch, 5" risers, pro taper bar, studed track, jetted.


----------



## Whitewheelin (Oct 12, 2008)

here are a few pics of when i went to montan riding last march. i rented an Apex that day. at the time i had an 04 600 HO renegade REV now i have an 08 polaris iq 600 race sled. which apparently i dont have any pictures of cus i couldnt find any. but the other picture is of when we have a shoot out in april each year and we have a huge bonfire after. the only reason i pput this pic is cus of my buddies 800 Rev in the picture. if you guys are interested i will post a bunch of pics of the shoot out. we usually shoot off about 1000 rounds and make it an afternooon event.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

My 1968 Bolens Diablo Rouge. 
Attached Images

That is really cool.Same logo as the '59 Bolens Ride-a-matic tractor I recently sold.Never knew they made sleds.


----------

